

NASA announces results from Gravity Probe B - anigbrowl
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2011/04may_epic/

======
ck2
It's a shame that mainstream news doesn't talk about this stuff, it's
fascinating.

Though I guess most people aren't turned on by _geodetic precession_ and
_frame dragging_.

